# feeling bad



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

So last Saturday I had the honor of shooting my first deer. I was excited to see my deer laying there dead. However, I am starting to feel bad for the deer, especially b.c I gut shotted it due to the high winds I was hunting in. I know that the death of the deer was not a quick one. Has anyone else ever experienced this feeling of sadness?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Everytime for the last 45 years. If I ever lose that I'll know, for ME, it's time to stop hunting


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Everytime for the last 45 years. If I ever lose that I'll know, for ME, it's time to stop hunting


exactly how i feel. I always have found a bit a sadness but I got to say the feeling has intensified as I've gotten older. Like Lundy said, if I lose that feeling, I quit.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't feel bad, I'm going to use every chunk of meat I can. I'm 14 and have got 10 deer, I don't feel heartless for not being sorry or "mean". There was a reason you got that deer down, who knows, you may of saved a life from a car crash with the deer.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes and on a spinal shot . quit a few years after that. but i really miss being out in the woods and the adrenaline rush of the hunt.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have been so high from getting my deer, then i have always felt that little something for the deer. even if i make the perfect shot and the deer doesnt take another step. i hope that those feeling never go away. that deer gave his life so my hunt would be a success. and i feel compassion. my hunt was a success and i feel that rush.

when i first started hunting the rush lasted alot longer than the compassion. now its just the other way around. i feel the compassion much longer. but i still feel them both.

and like others when i no longer feel these things, i will have no need to hunt. now i might still go just to be with my sons, as long as they want me to. i dont even really get to where i have almost stepped out of my stand anymore. but i still get the YES!!!!!. then my compassion kicks in. and they are both good friends to me.

the only animal that i can just shoot with no remorse is those darn yots.
sherman

to me there is a difference between feeling bad and having compassion for a great beautiful deer.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

On my way to go look for one I hit last night. I am sick. Shot was a touch high and not a pass through. Looked a little last night but decided to back out very little blood. I always feel bad afterwords but this takes the cake

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh yeah congrats on your first deer 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Very good post Semi. I share the same feelings as most have on this one. When I was younger it was all about me, now that I am a little older it is more about the deer. I thought my feelings were rare, but from this I see that they are not. I always get the adrenalin rush and feel the pride right before and after the shot. But once everything settles in I start thinking about the animals life. Once recovered I always sit with it for a few minutes and reflect on what its day may have been like. I say a little prayer and begin the process of getting it out. Thanks for starting this post


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice. It is good to know that I am not alone. I was starting to think that maybe I wasn't cut out to be a hunter. I never looked at it as a good thing to feel bad. It does seem to give you a personal sense of compassion for that deer and hunting in general. It definately gives you a connection to that deer that no one else can share. redtailmatt, thank you for your post as well. I was so excited to start dragging my deer and field dressing it, that I never thought to actually sit there and just appreciate it. It may have helped save me from my feelings now. I will definately follow in your footsteps and just say a little prayer and sit there and appreciate the hunt, the deer, and the fun of it all. Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

There is something magical about hunting whitetail. In a world that is so wrapped up in itself,
it is amazing to me how when a big 170 class is staring you down you are instantly reminded of 
how small we humans are. When I bag a deer my only thought is that i didn't go out and get this gift, it was given to me.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It is all part of life, not all things go perfect. Being able to manage yourself through the situation is your part of the equation. It is like a unwritten contract as a outdoors man and a steward of all things in nature is to be humane as possible and show reverence for the life you have taken. As long as you hold up your end of the contract as a responsible and ethical outdoors man knowing that these things can and will happen time to time. As well as knowing it was not your intent to make anything suffer you have accepted your part. If you can say you can longer accept possible bad outcomes it is time to retire. We all must cross this bridge during our years afield. So guess what it sounds like your normal to me !


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

And........although you/we determine when and how this animal was to die, and many non hunters think we are barbarians for killing animals, I always remind them and now you, to consider the alterantives.
I'm sure a broadhead of bullit hurts like H, but how does that compare to the best case death for an animal like a deer, dieing of old age, stavation because teeth are gone, disease,hit by a vehicle, or worse yet, being eaten alive by carnivores as you suffer for a few day thru one of these other inflictions.
Deer & other wild creatures don't just "go to sleep" like disney would have us believe. Responsible hunting and consuming the meat is doing it right, don't feel bad for the deer we harvest, feel bad for the ones killed/wasted by non hunters with their cars. Short wide blood trails, HT


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Killing a deer is always a sad thing. Deer have the ability to socialize, feel pain and fear, learn, and care for their family. The more time that you spend in the woods, the greater that your respect for the animal becomes.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

supercanoe said:


> Killing a deer is always a sad thing. Deer have the ability to socialize, feel pain and fear, learn, and care for their family. The more time that you spend in the woods, the greater that your respect for the animal becomes.


Well said. I too have that hint of sadness after the shot. It goes away pretty quick though.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well the day taking a life feels good there is something wrong. A person that can't feel sorrow is a sad human. I have hunted and fished all my life. For sport and meat. I enjoy it but the actual killing isn't fun. I do believe if I quit feeling that i would totally stop and worry about me.


----------



## kingofpercha (Mar 26, 2010)

I am a big fan of "Uncle Ted" and his views on taking the life of a animal, you shouldn't feel remorse for killing a deer unless you are not going to put the meat to good use. We should simply celebrate the life of the deer and fire up the grill and have some backstraps


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been hunting for 25 years and to be honest it's not just the deer that I feel sad yet appreciative for. It's all animals from squirrels on up to big mature white tailed bucks. I, like others who have posted above take a few minutes to reflect and admire my quarry knowing fully what that animal gave up to benefit my family. I agree, the day I lose that sense of respect and twinge of sadness will be the day that I hang up my boots and give up hunting.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

KWaller said:


> I don't feel bad, I'm going to use every chunk of meat I can. I'm 14 and have got 10 deer, I don't feel heartless for not being sorry or "mean". There was a reason you got that deer down, who knows, you may of saved a life from a car crash with the deer.
> Kyle


This is a part of what makes us Human! I'm sure most of us at your age did not feel anything(called remorse) for the animals we killed. I guarantee you, one day it WILL happen. Most likely when you hit one really bad, and pursue it for long distances, seeing the pools of blood where it lays down, or when it tries to hide from you behind a hayroll, lying flat on the ground trying to become a part of it! Or when you shoot one stone cold dead, and it's mate or offspring goes over and paws at it, trying to "wake" it up!! My son, who I started taking with me at 8 yrs old, has killed as many deer as I have(which is a lot!). He is in his thirties now, and "says" he's starting to feel sorry for the animals and their suffering prior to expiring-but he is STILL driven to go back each year!(He loves the taste of venison and eats every bit!) I don't shoot the first one I see(many people do-and take all they are legally allowed!), tending now to be much more selective. I deer hunt now because I love to see them in their natural habitat doing what they were meant to be doing. Should that trophy of a lifetime come along, yes, I will harvest it-and use all the meat. That seems to be what drives me now, plus I really love the commaderie of the "deer camp', and "roughing it" for a couple days!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I too feel the pain of taking a life, animal it is, but I also take a moment to reflect on the hunt and the gift I was given to take. If you take some time to read Aldo Leopold book written way back, it is called a "Sand County Journal" the greatest outdoor book ever written. It has just so much to offer to you and why we all hunt. Aldo then went on to Optics I believe. I have bought many copies of the book and given them away to up and coming sportsman. It will change the way you think about this.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

My dad has takin me huntin since I was so little he would bring me a blanket and pillow and id sleep under the seat. I have made bad shots with my compound. Last year I shot a deer with a small doe (clearly a fawn that wouldn't leave because this was in november) and I only single lunged her at 50 yards. I shot her at late dusk and she in all reality went 110 yards. I've seen the blood puddles. I have also finished a doe tht had two youngins with it a buddy shot, he crippled the back legs and it ran and hid in an old shed. I know I am doing in that case a favor for the deer in putting the valuable life out. Don't get me as a mean and violent, I do send a pray up with that deer and I do respect them. I have seen many deer die a painful death from cars, if I was a deer id rather not be crippled on the side of a road hit by some dude on his phone, id rather be tooken in my own court by a person who will respect me and end me the less painful, better way.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

i am going hunting tomorrow again, so we will see how bad I feel when another deer walks into my sites....hopefully, i will be able to let my arrow fly!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well if you practice enough and know exactly where to hit and can do it in a range that you have practiced enough. Then you have a nice clean shot. No problems that way. We shoot every week in season at least once or twice. I know when my son shoots or my daughter its a dead deer. Now the youngest is dead on out to 25 yards and wont shoot farther. The other can do 35 -40 but we all hold shoots at 30 yds or less. Now nothing is perfect a bad arrow, a small branch or any thing can happen. But if you know you do everything possible to make it quick and clean it won't bother you so bad. Good luck and I hope you get the Buck of a life time.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been a bow hunter for 43 yrs this season.I've killed many deer,well into the hundreds,all over the U.S. and Canada.Of coarse not all were the perfect shot and some were spined or worse.I've had to finish off a few with another arrow and I really don't like that and I walk away and return when I feel the animal has died.I don't want their remaining moments of life to be even more terrifying than they already are by standing over him while waiting for him to expire.But like was said by others already,the day I quit feeling remorse or compassion for the deer is the day I quit.

Before my son and I walk to our stands we allways say a prayer for a SAFE and successfull hunt and a quick and human shot if we are given one.Not just for us but for our fellow hunters as well.If we do score the FIRST thing we do is thank God for what he has just provided.

I like making a great shot just as much as the next guy but when I watch a hunting vid and the shooter makes a perfect shot then immediatly breaks out in a fit of LAUGHTER and screams something like"I smoked him!"is beyond me.Maybe just different personalities I guess.

One thing for sure is there is no reason to be embaressed or ashamed for showing remorse or compassion for harvesting an animal,or anything else in life where a little compassion may be required.That's just your humanity coming to the surface and I can assure you it's not a bad thing.

Congrats on your first deer.:!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It's normal to feel remorse for the deer. I feel that way each time I take one and when I get to it I always take a few seconds to give it a pat or two with my hand out of respect for it. Then I field dress it and haul it out of the woods. 
I'm the same with fish. I always try to treat them as gently as I can especially when I am releasing any. 
Most animals and fish are more noble than most people now days.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rutnut245 said:


> One thing for sure is there is no reason to be embaressed or ashamed for showing remorse or compassion for harvesting an animal,or anything else in life where a little compassion may be required.That's just your humanity coming to the surface and I can assure you it's not a bad thing.
> 
> Congrats on your first deer.:!


Perfectly said!


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

killed one today...not feeling so good about this one


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Glad to know I am not the only one to feel this way. I am glad to say almost all of my kills have been good shots, with quick deaths for them. One time I shot a buck, and at the shot he moved and I hit him in the shoulder. It was a long tracking job, but we finally got him.He was still trying to get away to the.end. It really tore me up to see him suffer. Over the 25 years I have deer hunted (37 now),it has become less about the kill and more about enjoying the time hunting with my dad and being in the woods.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I know personally I could never intentionally kill a deer. They remind me too much of my dogs I suppose. If you feel that bad, I'd stop hunting. It's not worth the feelings of guilt or remorse. There are other ways to get an adrenaline rush that doesn't involve ending a life. Honestly it pains me to even look at the pictures on here as the only thing I can think about are that animals last dying moments. Not saying anyone is wrong for hunting deer, I just couldn't do it. I think its the suffering. If i could guarantee ligts out, and no panicked ending it might be different. There's your PETA moment for everyone who was waiting lol...


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been hunting since I was about 6... killed my first big game animal (deer) when I was 12. I was always taught to treat the animal with respect since it was giving its life for you to sustain yours, and for the enjoyment of the hunt. It never really bothered me.

After I served my tours in the Marine Corps, I tried to resume my normal lifestyle of enjoying the outdoors. I hunted often, but this is the first year I was able to squeeze the trigger. I guess I value life in general more now with experiences. I won't say it was remorse, though.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Then my advice would be, stay out of the hunter's Lodge. We kill deer and most other animals. I don't get off on killing an animal but I don't feel sad in accomplishing the goal I set out to do. I kill deer for one reason...to eat it. 




MassillonBuckeye said:


> I know personally I could never intentionally kill a deer. They remind me too much of my dogs I suppose. If you feel that bad, I'd stop hunting. It's not worth the feelings of guilt or remorse. There are other ways to get an adrenaline rush that doesn't involve ending a life. Honestly it pains me to even look at the pictures on here as the only thing I can think about are that animals last dying moments. Not saying anyone is wrong for hunting deer, I just couldn't do it. I think its the suffering. If i could guarantee ligts out, and no panicked ending it might be different. There's your PETA moment for everyone who was waiting lol...


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just b.c I feel serious remorse does not mean that I think I should get out of hunting. I have thought about that, but the fact is, I love eating deer and I love everything that comes along with deer hunting. It is much more then just shooting the deer and getting food for me. It is being out there, forgetting about life, spending time with my dad and friends, and the challenge of bringing in a deer. There is nothing like it. I brought this up in the hopes of hearing about how other people deal with the effects of ending an animals life. I am learning on how to cope with it, and I appreciate everyones' advice. It has helped me to grow as a hunter and a person.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Everyone has a right to their feelings on harvesting a game animal. If you hunt because of peer pressure you are out in the woods for the wrong reasons. We hunters hunt for the feeling of being out and if we harvest an animal that is fine or if we just saw squirrels and hawks and turkeys that's okay. Hunting is part of conservation and without it in very little time, deer would be in a state of starvation and homeowners would be overrun with deer trying to find food. It's a privledge to hunt and hunters must not take it for granted for those who are against hunting love to here stories of doubt. My belief is some folks have trouble overcoming their feelings about harvesting a deer or other game animal may try taking up wildlife photography. My opinion only


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Gotta love the thrill of the hunt. Great reads guys. "We" are the last of a dying breed. Hopefully our prayers and thoughts keep the great sport we have today living on for years to come!


----------

